# Any experiences with IRIDOLOGY???



## OohJeannie (Jan 9, 2008)

*Hey all...Have any of you guys had any experience with an Iridologist/Iridology?? 
Not sure what I'm talking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Or check out this wiki link 
Iridology on Wiki Click Here


Thanks for any input you guys have *


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 9, 2008)

This is something I have wanted to check in to.  Hopefully someone here has information/an experience to share.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_This is something I have wanted to check in to.  Hopefully someone here has information/an experience to share._

 
I flew with a fellow flight attendant that had nothing but good things to say. I may just go see this one iridologist in Houston and see for myself


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_I flew with a fellow flight attendant that had nothing but good things to say. I may just go see this one iridologist in Houston and see for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you should. I've heard great things as well, I just need to find one.


----------



## greentwig (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been to an Irodologist (sp?).  It was a great experience, I really didnt know what to expect but it was amazing what she knew just from looking at certian parts of my eyes.  Like when I was younger in P.E. I got hit really hard w/ a volley ball in 1 of my breasts and it damaged it in some way which I really didnt know but she asked me if something happend to my breast (can't remember which one.. I think it was the left one).  Anyways, so I told her about what happened in P.E. and she said oh ok that's what that is from... it was so neat.  *thinking*  Right now I cant remember what else she told about my health/body/eating habits/what I shouldent eat/what I should eat that would help me w/ things.

The experience overall was amazing and I'm glad I read this I want to go back, it's been about 3 years, I just havent had the time.  I must go though!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I still have the papers that she gave me and I'll try to find them in the near future and update this post


----------



## greentwig (Jan 18, 2008)

I just thought also...
I have her card still so if your in So.Cal and you would like her name & # just PM me.





EDIT: I thought I had her card in my wallet but I dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll find it when I get home tonight and if I can't I'll call my mom, she know her name and # for sure


----------

